# كل ما تريده في ال cwi من مواد علميه وامتحانات والعملي والكود



## العنصر السادس (30 يوليو 2010)

انشاء الله سيتم تزويدكم بكل ما يتعلق بدورة ال cwi وجميع المواد العلميه لكل الاجزاء وامتحانات تدريبيه وفيديوهات شرح العملي والنظري لا اسالكم الا الدعاء لي ان يوفقني الله الي ما يحبه ويرضاه:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## dalla81 (30 يوليو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا أخي ويوفقك لما تحب وترضى
نحن في الإنتظار​


----------



## العنصر السادس (30 يوليو 2010)

ده الجزء العملي + part B


----------



## dalla81 (31 يوليو 2010)

تمام كده يا عنصر الجزء العملي والجزء B 
بس نخلي بالنا أن في إمتحان الـ cwi الخاص بالجزء العملي ليس كله عن الـ welding gauge ويجب أن نكون على دراية بأجهزة (أدوات) الإختبارات الغير إتلافية PT-MT-UT-RT 
وشاكرين مجهودك الجامد يا عنصر ونحن في إنتظار باقي الأجزاء:20:​


----------



## eng-sari (1 أغسطس 2010)

الامتحانات يا شباب بتتغير كل سنة و نفسها زي كل سنة


----------



## dalla81 (2 أغسطس 2010)

طبعاً الإمتحانات بتتغير كل سنة بس لازم تحل إمتحانات قديمة لو متاح عندك وكذلك الـ workbook الموجود على كل جزء من الكورس لأن من الممكن تكرار بعض الأسئلة.


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الاخ العزيز العنصر السادس و في انتظار المزيد ان شا الله


----------



## Ahmed Hosni (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## العنصر السادس (2 أغسطس 2010)

انا اسف جدا يا جماعه لتأخري في رفع باقي الاجزاء نظرا لبعض الاعطال الفنيه في النت ووعد مني قريبا لرفع ملفات غايه في الروعه


----------



## العنصر السادس (3 أغسطس 2010)

دي بعض الاسئلة علي ال moduleS +PART B + api 1104 2005 يارب تعجبكو


----------



## العنصر السادس (19 أغسطس 2010)

*ده الكتاب bart a*

من هنا
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f43e5d/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/3acb88/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/14de5e/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/6e657f/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ca115a/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/39427d/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/53f302/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c45a4d/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b8e956/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/f94528/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a3d4b4/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ee0d89/


----------



## dalla81 (21 أغسطس 2010)

شاكرين جداً مجهودك الرائع يا أخي عنصر:77:
م/ أحمد عبدالله​


----------



## العنصر السادس (28 أغسطس 2010)

دي الاسئلة علي ال 10 مديول


----------



## mraheem2004 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## انا ميكانو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Egab (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ العنصر السادس 
شكر خاص لهذه المشاركه التي ساعدتي كثيرا" والتي لم اجدها في كثير من المواقع المتخصصه .


----------



## Mr.Maybach (1 يناير 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ALMAHZOOZ (21 يونيو 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## ابو نونة (21 يونيو 2011)

thanxxx


----------



## alemam10 (2 يوليو 2011)

dear all

lifting inspector certified needed to work in Basra , Iraq . well now with slings , shackles , fork lift , crane inspection

pls send CV and certifications at 

[email protected]


----------



## ayman_sha (28 أبريل 2012)

الله يجزيك خير لو سمحتوا انا خريج جديد وان شاء الله داخل دوره cwi
وخايف انى لاانجح فيها ممكن حد اخدها يقولى اعمل ايه خاصه انى مش داخلها شرح علشان يادوب الفلوس على اد الامتحان


----------



## engmechkamel (9 يونيو 2012)

ربنا معاك ومعايا ، لأن أنا نفس الحوار بالظبط ، وأتمنى من الأخوة الكرام أصحاب الخبرة في المجال يفيدونا بالنصيحة .....


----------



## elpop10 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*حد عارف سعر الكورس كام و فى مكان تانى غير مودى القاهرة انا من الاسكندرية*


----------



## العنصر السادس (22 سبتمبر 2012)

فيه مكتب quality control بتاع عبد الحميد حسنين الي في الدقي وسعر الامتحان فقط ب 5180 وسعر الدورة والامتحان 13000


----------



## yassen kassar (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ياشباب الرجاء مساعدة الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## Quad HD (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخى الفاضل على الموضوع القيم و بالنسبة لروابط الكتاب part a الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## اشرف الطرشول (15 يناير 2013)

شركة القاهرة للتفتيش CIC بتاع المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقي وسعر الامتحان فقط ب5500 وسعر الدورة والامتحان 8500

​[FONT=&quot]68/3 Abd Allah Ibn Taher St. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6 zone, 1st floor[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nasr City, Cairo ,Egypt, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mob: +2 0114 84 14 904[/FONT]
Mob: +[FONT=&quot]2 0109 83 60968[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Office:+202 22 70 1794 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fax: +202 22 70 17 94[/FONT]


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ayacheb (11 أبريل 2014)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــووووووور
بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (30 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع 
نحتاج part a


----------



## the Quality (25 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## the Quality (5 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## the Quality (12 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

